# Can the J24 double as a great first boat/liveaboard?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm new to the site....new to sailing.....please share any thoughts you have about the viability of a J24 as a solo-liveaboard. I'm planning this move slowly and on an extremely tight budget. I need shoal-draft, no more than 4' keel. OK folks, should the J24 be scratched from my list immediately? Any/all wisdom appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Uhh - yes it should probably be scratched from your list. The J24 was conceived as a racing boat. They are very good for that. They don't have any cabin to speak of. There are better, cheaper options...

Whereabouts are you located and what price range are you looking in ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How about Colgate 26??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd rather point out something a bit larger, but probably cheaper. An Alberg 30 is a great boat and is large enough on the inside to make a workable liveaboard. Sails well, given its full keel design, and is very seaworthy. Probably less money than a j/24 as well.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Cal 25-II. Standing head room in a 25 footer.
4-1/2' Draft. Very heavy and seaworthy for a twentyfive footer.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

The J24 is not a good choice for a cruiser/liveaboard. Main problem is the lack of headroom. With a limited budget, I would look at 25-27 footers from the 1970s from Pearson, Catalina, Cal, etc. There are lots of them out there at very attactive prices.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*"should the J24 be scratched from my list immediately?"*

YES.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

*Can the J24 double as a great first boat/liveaboard? *

Great first boat? Yes

Liveaboard? No, unless all you want to do below is lay down and sleep.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for info.....I'll be docked in Mobile Bay.....sticking close to the central Gulf Coast.....unfortunately the boat budget can't get much above 10k.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Take a look here: LINK


----------



## Hm2michaud (Feb 12, 2007)

*J24 to Catalina 30*

In 1997, I lived aboard a J24 for a week and then moved aboard a Catilina 30 and live aboard for two years. Much more realistic.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

10K can get you lots of more suitable boats...Catalina, Bristol, Hunter (if you're not going to sail much), MacGregor (if you're not going to sail at all)  Columbia, Cal, etc. Check out a Bayfield 25, doesn't sail very quickly but has a fair amount of room...


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

you needf 4 people to sail a J24, you gonna live aboard that small boat with 4 people? and she pounds....


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Get a 60's VW Bug to go with the J24 and you will triple your living space.

Scratch it!


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*as a recovering J/24 addict....*

great first boat..loved mine(#3208), was fast and handled very well. it is a negative buoyancy boat, so don't swamp or it will sink like a stone. i kinda disagree w/ the "takes 4 to sail her"..single handing is a challenge in more than 15kts..and it does pound at times, but a gas to sail w/ 2 ppl. if you want to race..get a crew (aka rail meat). uhm..kinda light on creature comforts and it sleeps well only if you are post-race drunk or have a nubile nymphet to join you.
many early year J/24s had vermiculite issues..avoid like the plague.
others have offered some good choices as alternatives. then again..if you are only 4'11", you might like it down below..


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I can think of a hundred boats under 10k that would be better choices to live aboard.
pigslo


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

sanctuarysam said:


> great first boat..loved mine(#3208), was fast and handled very well. it is a negative buoyancy boat, so don't swamp or it will sink like a stone. i kinda disagree w/ the "takes 4 to sail her"..single handing is a challenge in more than 15kts..and it does pound at times, but a gas to sail w/ 2 ppl. if you want to race..get a crew (aka rail meat). uhm..kinda light on creature comforts and it sleeps well only if you are post-race drunk or have a nubile nymphet to join you.
> many early year J/24s had vermiculite issues..avoid like the plague.
> others have offered some good choices as alternatives. then again..if you are only 4'11", you might like it down below..


 Perhaps I'm getting off topic but I need to know...What are vermiculite issues? You're talking about the stuff used by indoor gardeners and foundries?


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

yotphix said:


> Perhaps I'm getting off topic but I need to know...What are vermiculite issues? You're talking about the stuff used by indoor gardeners and foundries?


I had an '82 J24 and it did not have vermiculite in it, unless it was removed prior to my purchase. here's a link to the problem/solution from the J24 class Association.

The Mushy Vermiculite Problem


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow! Who thought that was a good idea? At least it isn't too hard to fix. Having seen a bag of vermiculite after it was left out in the rain I could have told them it was not going to work!


----------

